# Advice on Wild camping in West Ireland



## 119060

Hi - planning a trip for two weeks to West Coast and Northern West Ireland to take wife. kids and kitesurfing equipment to some beautiful beaches. (Hymer 680 - full wild camping set up) - we love remote, tranquil and wild places

Does anyone have any advice on:
*Wild camping versus formal campsite?
*Any hassles or risks with wild camping?
*Will we get hassled?  
*Best areas for wild camping?
* Do we have the same height barrier problem as Kerry region?

Many thanks

Andrew


----------



## konit

what counties do you intend to visit? & when?


By west I assume Galway / Mayo- Northwest Sligo/Donegal


Must see -

Achill Island (Mayo) with campsite (Virtually) on beach good beach for surfing- never wild camped there so can't respond to that. Head north of Achill & you've got Belmullet. I can't see any problems wild camping there. tbh - ask a local & they'll point you in the direction.

Sligo - 
Any beach -wild camping in a few places, Strandhill is a popular beach for surfing but not too easy for parking - campsite beside it too. Another campsite on Rosses Point across the bay.

"same height barrier problem as Kerry region " only seen that in Bundoran, Donegal on a headland.


----------



## LPDrifter

There are lots of height barriers
Probably more aimed at gypsies than motorhomers.
There are lots of height barriers and "no overnight parking/camping signs in
some of the more populated and popular touristy towns.

If you go off the beaten track there are
lots of places to wild camp.

Generally you wont get hassled by police
unless you are causing an obstruction or 
doing something silly.

Generally you should be safe enough but 
wild camping always carries a little more risk
than being on a secure camp site IMO


----------



## Solwaybuggier

We went last June - had a great time. I agree with Konit about Achill Island - amazing beach, it made me really regret not taking my kitebuggy with me! Did see a few kitesurfers out there.

We stopped on sites - which we found a bit overpriced for fairly basic facilities, but great locations. (And that was before the exchange rate dipped.)

We didn't see much wildcamping - although there were people using the beach car park at Achill Island, right by the campsite. 

We came across a few height barriers - mainly on the north side of Galway Bay. Also the car park in Clifden, but there was plenty of onstreet parking.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We were in Ireland for 2 weeks in May / June this year. We weren't motorhoming as we'd booked a cottage for a week on the edge of Lough Mask (Co Mayo) and a short Naturetrek holiday in the Burren (Co Clare) before we bought our motorhome in February. 

We were looking out for campsites though and found one on the beach at Renvyle (Co Galway) that we'll visit next time. We love Connemara and Joyce Country and the weather in May was fantastic, though we did miss the Fuchsia hedges that are in flower later in the year.

We saw quite a few motorhomes parked in various places but aren't yet experienced enough ourselves to judge good wild camping spots. 

In Co. Clare the beach and sand dunes at Fanore wre great. There was a static caravan site there but I couldn't see anywhere to camp a motorhome. Along that coast road though there were lots of motorhomes 
parked up during the day.

Have a wonderful time and please tell us about the places you found.


Chris

PS The last photo is the beach at Renvyle, Co. Galway, from the campsite. I can't remember the name of the site but found it using Google.


----------



## philbre

if you wish to go to co clare, let me know & i'll throw in my tuppence worth :idea:


----------



## locovan

ChrisandJohn said:


> We were in Ireland for 2 weeks in May / June this year. We weren't motorhoming as we'd booked a cottage for a week on the edge of Lough Mask (Co Mayo) and a short Naturetrek holiday in the Burren (Co Clare) before we bought our motorhome in February.
> 
> We were looking out for campsites though and found one on the beach at Renvyle (Co Galway) that we'll visit next time. We love Connemara and Joyce Country and the weather in May was fantastic, though we did miss the Fuchsia hedges that are in flower later in the year.
> 
> We saw quite a few motorhomes parked in various places but aren't yet experienced enough ourselves to judge good wild camping spots.
> 
> In Co. Clare the beach and sand dunes at Fanore wre great. There was a static caravan site there but I couldn't see anywhere to camp a motorhome. Along that coast road though there were lots of motorhomes
> parked up during the day.
> 
> Have a wonderful time and please tell us about the places you found.
> 
> Chris
> 
> PS The last photo is the beach at Renvyle, Co. Galway, from the campsite. I can't remember the name of the site but found it using Google.


Chris i missed your posting on the 31st oooo what wonderful pictures it brings back memories of our rally I ran in Ireland
oh! now I will have to go back 
Im sitting o-ing and ah- ing Thanks for posting 
Mavis


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Andrew

Can't offer much direct advice as we have been only once and didn't do any wild camping.

I would suggest however that you cough up your tenner and subscribe to the forum, then you will gain access to several excellent blogs.   

We browsed through these before we went to Ireland and found them very useful - especially some of the excellent photographs.

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn

locovan said:


> Chris i missed your posting on the 31st oooo what wonderful pictures it brings back memories of our rally I ran in Ireland
> oh! now I will have to go back
> Im sitting o-ing and ah- ing Thanks for posting
> Mavis


Thanks Mavis, I am always having 'to go back', but next time will be our first motorhome trip there. Have been to other places but feel particularly drawn to Counties Clare and Galway, and particularly the area around the Galway / Mayo boundary. Haven't been to the more northern parts of Mayo much but would like to.

The Burren (massive limestone pavement and associated fauna and flora) is fantastic. I've been around that area a couple of times before but it's hard to 'find' it even when you're in the middle of it. Our Naturetrek holiday really took us to where we wanted to be and we'll be able to find it for ourselves next time.

You must go back!

Chris


----------



## ramos

ChrisandJohn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris i missed your posting on the 31st oooo what wonderful pictures it brings back memories of our rally I ran in Ireland
> oh! now I will have to go back
> Im sitting o-ing and ah- ing Thanks for posting
> Mavis
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mavis, I am always having 'to go back', but next time will be our first motorhome trip there. Have been to other places but feel particularly drawn to Counties Clare and Galway, and particularly the area around the Galway / Mayo boundary. Haven't been to the more northern parts of Mayo much but would like to.
> 
> The Burren (massive limestone pavement and associated fauna and flora) is fantastic. I've been around that area a couple of times before but it's hard to 'find' it even when you're in the middle of it. Our Naturetrek holiday really took us to where we wanted to be and we'll be able to find it for ourselves next time.
> 
> You must go back!
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

My wish is to see the Giant Causeway
http://www.discovernorthernireland.com/causeway/
We didnt go North as we stayed in the West at Killarney and all of Southern Island which I loved so much so I must do Northern Ireland.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

A couple of pics of The Burren for Mavis

Chris


----------



## locovan

ramos said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris i missed your posting on the 31st oooo what wonderful pictures it brings back memories of our rally I ran in Ireland
> oh! now I will have to go back
> Im sitting o-ing and ah- ing Thanks for posting
> Mavis
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mavis, I am always having 'to go back', but next time will be our first motorhome trip there. Have been to other places but feel particularly drawn to Counties Clare and Galway, and particularly the area around the Galway / Mayo boundary. Haven't been to the more northern parts of Mayo much but would like to.
> 
> The Burren (massive limestone pavement and associated fauna and flora) is fantastic. I've been around that area a couple of times before but it's hard to 'find' it even when you're in the middle of it. Our Naturetrek holiday really took us to where we wanted to be and we'll be able to find it for ourselves next time.
> 
> You must go back!
> 
> Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wish is to see the Giant Causeway
> http://www.discovernorthernireland.com/causeway/
> We didnt go North as we stayed in the West at Killarney and all of Southern Island which I loved so much so I must do Northern Ireland.
Click to expand...

Oh yes I to have to go and visit the north Ramos and see more of Ireland. I would like to see the Giant Causeway.
Ireland is a wonderful place you go back in time to very friendly people and an old fashioned way of life.
Loads of history as well. 
Chris we got around in our Motorhome just fine we found places to stop but we did stay in campsites at night as there are a lot of height barriers up.

Mavis


----------



## locovan

I have just ben reading up about County Clare and I think it is a good place to start another tour from I will have to get planning for September Thanks for the Photos Chris they are great.

The Burren lies south of Galway in County Clare, Ireland. The name Burren is from the Irish - bhoireann meaning a stony place. Its formation has lain unspoiled since the ice-age and is composed of karstic limestone, the largest area of such in western Europe. 
. 
It is a place of surprise and delight to botanists, archaeologists and ecologists alike and occupies an area of approximately 300 sq. kilometres. The area itself is very bleak in appearance with glacial soil loss at a maximum. However is does have sufficient soil to grow a wide variety of the most unusual and rarest of plants, many of them strange bedfellows.


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Locovan you would get a job with the Irish tourist board with your lovely description of the Burren 

Aido


----------



## erneboy

Living as we do in Ireland we spent a lot of time out and about in our van. We have toured extensively for over five years and more so since retiring. We have never used a camp site in Ireland. Wild camping places are plentiful, hassle is almost unheard of and the scenery is beautiful, the downside, of course is the weather. We have avoided the East coast as it is more developed. So leaving the East coast aside we can recommend wild camping. Take sensible precautions, look in the car parks for tyre marks where the local young rally men might come to do donuts etc,. We often stay at little harbours and on beaches, Enjoy your travels, Alan.


----------



## locovan

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Locovan you would get a job with the Irish tourist board with your lovely description of the Burren
> 
> Aido


I just love Ireland (can I say this next bit)
I was always frightened to go to Ireland because of all the troubles there to me the whole of Ireland was a a bomb site. (stupid aren't I)
So I ran a rally, as that would insure I was able to go with company (25 vans in all).
Well I owe you all an apology, you are the nicest romantic people I have ever met.
I love your music and your way of life.
We will be going back on our own so we can explore a lot more.


----------



## aido

*Re: post subject*

[/quote]
I just love Ireland (can I say this next bit)
I was always frightened to go to Ireland because of all the troubles there to me the whole of Ireland was a a bomb site. (stupid aren't I)
So I ran a rally, as that would insure I was able to go with company (25 vans in all).
Well I owe you all an apology, you are the nicest romantic people I have ever met.
I love your music and your way of life.
We will be going back on our own so we can explore a lot more.[/quote]

It's the way you tell em :lol: :lol:

Aido


----------



## Nora+Neil

locovan.

I remember visiting a old man in Kerry in the 70th and as we lived in Galway, he thought and would say "How can ye live up there with all the bombing"
No matter how many time we told him it was over 200 miles away. He was still worried. He would say as we leave "I pray for ye to be kept safe"


----------



## locovan

Nora+Neil said:


> locovan.
> 
> I remember visiting a old man in Kerry in the 70th and as we lived in Galway, he thought and would say "How can ye live up there with all the bombing"
> No matter how many time we told him it was over 200 miles away. He was still worried. He would say as we leave "I pray for ye to be kept safe"


I know silly isnt it. 
We have been running the dvd we made of our trip so we have been down memory lane tonight.
I will never get over the Gap of Dunlow. ahhhh lovely :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

We have spent two and a half years wildcamping all over Ireland without any problems. The more remote the area, the easier it is, Mayo, Sligo, Donegal and Galway are great places.
Nobody has every asked us to leave, if they did...... well I don't know what I would do actually, probably tell them we would leave in a few hours after we had taken a good rest. But it has never happened so don't worry about it.

What month are you coming in? If I knew that I would PM some recommendations as they change depending on high season or quieter times.

Ca


----------



## erneboy

We also tried the Gap of Dunloe and this is a portion of our log :-
We followed the N70 to Killorglin and then the N72 for Killarney before turning off on a minor road signposted for Beaufort and the Gap of Dunloe. We arrived at the car park beside Kate Kearneys Cottage which is a lovely looking restaurant. There is also a café called The Coffee Pot. The car park seems to be public and there are toilets.
We had lunch there before going on up the road to the Gap of Dunloe which was a bit of a nightmare. It said narrow road but not how narrow! It was really difficult when we met cars coming from the other direction. We made one attempt to turn on a laneway but it was too tight and loose shingle everywhere so it was hard getting back out of it again. About a mile further on meeting lots of vehicles in the process we found a turning spot and went back the way we had come as it looked far too narrow to carry on. It was beautiful scenery with little lakes and mountains but not worth the stress or potential damage to the van. 

Our van is 8.4 metres long so a smaller van might manage better but the width is still a problem.
We took another road to Glencar which whilst still narrow in places was passable and the scenery was wonderful.
We also found a wonderful car park at the beach in Cahersiveem in September 2008 (cross the bridge in the town and follow the signs for the 'Tra' (beach). Just be aware that there are proposals to make the Ring of Kerry a one way system due to the traffic problems in summer.


----------



## locovan

erneboy said:


> We also tried the Gap of Dunloe and this is a portion of our log :-
> We followed the N70 to Killorglin and then the N72 for Killarney before turning off on a minor road signposted for Beaufort and the Gap of Dunloe. We arrived at the car park beside Kate Kearneys Cottage which is a lovely looking restaurant. There is also a café called The Coffee Pot. The car park seems to be public and there are toilets.
> We had lunch there before going on up the road to the Gap of Dunloe which was a bit of a nightmare. It said narrow road but not how narrow! It was really difficult when we met cars coming from the other direction. We made one attempt to turn on a laneway but it was too tight and loose shingle everywhere so it was hard getting back out of it again. About a mile further on meeting lots of vehicles in the process we found a turning spot and went back the way we had come as it looked far too narrow to carry on. It was beautiful scenery with little lakes and mountains but not worth the stress or potential damage to the van.
> 
> Our van is 8.4 metres long so a smaller van might manage better but the width is still a problem.
> We took another road to Glencar which whilst still narrow in places was passable and the scenery was wonderful.
> We also found a wonderful car park at the beach in Cahersiveem in September 2008 (cross the bridge in the town and follow the signs for the 'Tra' (beach). Just be aware that there are proposals to make the Ring of Kerry a one way system due to the traffic problems in summer.


I would never have done that in the Motorhome we booked the Vintage bus to the Lakes then the boat trip across the lakes and Up yes Up the rapids a coffee at the top and then got in a pony and trap for the rest of the climb (I kept getting out because I felt so sorry for the donkey)and over the top and the gallop down.
I had gone back in time to the olden days Im sure I saw Ryan wave to me.
Then an Icecream in the Coffee Pot by Kate Kearneys Cottage and back on the vintage bus it was 21 euros then and worth every Euro


----------



## erneboy

Well done Locovan, I would never have done it in my van either had I known how narrow and busy it was. The purpose of my post was to inform others, Alan.


----------

